# a couple more questions about flea treatments



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Frontline definitely has not solved our flea problem and I am preparing to order Comfortis and Capstar. Am I correct in my understanding that Comfortis is the same type of thing as Frontline (but different ingredients) in that it is once a month and should kill eggs and keep the fleas away till the next dose? And Capstar just kills the fleas that are on the dog at that time? And they can be given together? I am assuming Comfortis should not be used until the Frontline has worn off though?


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

They can be given together, but honestly I wouldn't bother. Comfortis and Capstar work very similar, the difference being that the Capstar has a 24 hour effective life and Comfortis lasts all month. Within the hour after Comfortis is given the fleas are dying. Comfortis kills the fleas on the dog, jsut as Capstar does. I have been very very very hapy with Comfortis, and do not find a need for anything else.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm not sure I understand why you'd want to use Comfortis and Capstar together since they both work the same way. They're both oral anti-flea medications that kill fleas within hours of taking the pills. Comfortis is good for a month, Capstar for a day. Personally I wouldn't recommend using both at the same time without discusssing it with your vet first. 

Neither Comfortis or Capstar kills eggs. I always give the Hooligans Comfortis the first month to kill the fleas then I give them a pill the second month to pick up any stragglers. I don't give them the Comfortis every month, only when they've had a problem with fleas.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

My reasoning is that my dogs have already had Frontline recently (even though it didn't help) and I am thinking that I can give the Capstar now, but would have to wait on the Comfortis because of Frontline being already in their system?? But then after a month I would like to use the Comfortis rather than the Capstar because it lasts a month. Does this sound like a sensible plan?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm curious. Why do you feel Capstar is safer to use in combination with Frontline than Comfortis? 

FWIW a few months ago when I had fleas and ticks at the same time, I called Eli Lilly and was told Comfortis and Frontline Plus have no contraindications when used together. I spaced out using the Frontline Plus a couple days after giving the Comfortis just because I try to never give stuff like that together (my idiosyncrasy). There were no problems and the fleas and ticks were successfully eradicated.

I called Eli Lilly this afternoon to reconfirm what I'd been told earlier about Comfortis and Frontline's compatibility and I was again told that there are no contradictions between Comfortis and Frontline. I didn't check with Capstar.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Great, now I know. I guess I thought that since it sounds like they work the same way that they probably shouldn't be used at the same time. This is good information. Thank you.


----------



## chrissyho (Sep 16, 2009)

Some people recommended Adams, the spray. Not sure how good it is but it seems very convenience...


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

FYI I just paid $45 for Capstar at Petco yesterday, and the same package can be found online for $13-19.

Just had a flea infestation this week. Gave both dogs Capstar, a bath with some oatmeal flea shampoo, washed EVERYTHING, and doused the floors with Mule Team Borax for 24 hours.

We seem to be flea free.


----------

